# Big buck pool?



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

I thought I would start a thread to see how many might be interested in starting a big buck pool (whitetail). I would like to do bow hunting only, but if not enough interested we could do all (bow, rifle, blackpowder).

Here is what I am thinking.

5 stick entry fee. (send to winner at the end, or collect first)
You can submit can submit 2 entries per person. (pic with proof of date)

Here are a few concerns.

Scoring? (number of points, measurements)
Time line (I am thinking oct - nov)
Cheating (I would like to think most could be trusted here)

I would also like to use this as a way to collect smokes for the troops, so I would pledge to donate one cigar per point of all entries submited (10 max per member 200 max total).

Please let me know if interested and any suggestions. If I get enough interest I will start a new thread with all rules listed.:tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

My modo:

"If it's brown it's down"

Not enought time currently to trophy hunt....but i will be watching this thread closly ,if it takes off....


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

JPH said:


> My modo:
> 
> "If it's brown it's down"
> 
> Not enought time currently to trophy hunt....but i will be watching this thread closly ,if it takes off....


Trust me I don't trophy hunt. I hunt a part of MI that does not tend to produce large bucks. I do try to hold out for a buck (average for me is a small 4-6 point). If I have not scored on a buck after a month I will take a doe.

I just thought this would be a fun way to hear all the great deer hunting stories. :ss


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

This sounds like a pretty awesome idea. I'm not sure if I'm going to bowhunt or not this fall, if I do I just hunt my backyard, but I haven't been bowhunting for a few years as a result of high school football. I may have to pull out the bow though and see what I can do. This could be fun.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

I was hoping this would take off a little better than the start so far.o


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

jpa0741 said:


> I was hoping this would take off a little better than the start so far.o


You should give it several days so everyone has a chance to sign-on and observe/think about it.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

I am interested,but dont do much bowhunting.If it works out rifle or muzzleloader then that would be cool.Our rifle season doesn't start till the week of thanksgiving this year.(Upstate New York)


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

If you open it up to other types, I am normally good for 1 a year with my truck.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok lets say bow, rifle, blackpowder. If a couple more show some interest, I will start a new thread with the rules.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Just saw this...great idea. I'm in!


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

im in if its gonna fall under NY rifle season, just got my permit last year hopefully going out for the first time this year.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

So are most people done hunting by the end of Nov?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Man and I thought this was going to be a video game type of contest.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

jpa0741 said:


> So are most people done hunting by the end of Nov?


In most of NY, the rifle season ends Dec 9. Bow/MZ carries over until the 18.

Prime time around here is last week of Oct/first week of Nov. Looks to be a little earlier this year, but as you know, thats pretty subjective.

So...you get that red dot on yet?

I ended up getting a Vital Gear Angular Comprimiser. Love it so far.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

AAlmeter said:


> In most of NY, the rifle season ends Dec 9. Bow/MZ carries over until the 18.
> 
> Prime time around here is last week of Oct/first week of Nov. Looks to be a little earlier this year, but as you know, thats pretty subjective.
> 
> ...


Prime time same here in MI. Rifle ends, end of nov. couple different weeks of muzzle in dec. and bow cont. through end of dec. I guess I will make the pool last to the end of dec. This should include all of the hunting season for most.

Yes I did get the red dot. I found one at Cabelas that also has a cross hair in the lens to help align the red dot in the center. I love it so far.:tu

I will start a thread next week with all the details for the pool. I am heading up north this weekend to check on the hunting spots and get them ready. Will be playing in the woods all day and smoking plenty of cigars at night.:ss Oh and maybe a few adult beverages also.:al


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Sounds good. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

bump/this still on?


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

AAlmeter said:


> bump/this still on?


I wasn't planing on it, didn't seem to get enough interest.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

I don't think a lot of guys come into this forum. How I saw this, I don't have a clue. If you're still interested I'll post this in one of the hunting threads in the everything but forum to see if we can generate some more interest. I think it would be a fun way for me to give away some cigars.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

I am still interested! Let me know.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

AAlmeter said:


> I don't think a lot of guys come into this forum. How I saw this, I don't have a clue. If you're still interested I'll post this in one of the hunting threads in the everything but forum to see if we can generate some more interest. I think it would be a fun way for me to give away some cigars.


Sure, go for it. If we can get some more interest I will start a new thread with the rules.:tu


----------

